# inshore & offshore Gal. crew needed



## Todd Sisung (Apr 2, 2014)

Looking for someone with Offshore fishing Experience in the Galveston area to go on future fishing trips and share cost...

Boat details. 37 Sea Ray bridge yacht in very good condition...


----------

